# Will DirecTV Add A Web Browser To The HD DVR?



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi. Since the HD DVR has Internet capabilites will DTV ever add a web browser to their HD DVR? Would one work well on it? Would it have Java and Flash capabilities? I think if DTV made it so the USB Adapaters worked and you could attach a 802.11N USB Wifi adapter to the box and sync it to a WIFI Cable and DSL Modem that would be cool. Or have DTV use their dish to access the Internet.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The HR2x line clearly lacks the horsepower and the character generator to pull it off.

As Echostar's long (and still) awaited 922 has web browsing capabilities, they're almost certainly thinking about it.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I hope not. I want my DVR to be a DVR. Adding additional functionality to try to make my DVR be a computer isn't what I'm with DirecTV for. Plus, I don't need an additional monthly fee from DirecTV.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I hope not. I want my DVR to be a DVR. Adding additional functionality to try to make my DVR be a computer isn't what I'm with


I could not agree more. Next thing I will want the waffle maker/DVR combo.

hrrrrmmmm.......


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

barryb said:


> I could not agree more. Next thing I will want the waffle maker/DVR combo.
> 
> hrrrrmmmm.......


Add me to that same thinking camp.

I have plenty of Internet access already in plenty of locations.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Two words.....Web TV....ick.


J


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I agree, leave the web browsing off the HR2x.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

CraigerCSM said:


> Or have DTV use their dish to access the Internet.


Honestly, you would hate this type of setup if you had it. Latency is a real bear with satellite based internet connections, as some here know.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I can browse the web on my PS3 and Wii and execpt for trying it to see how it worked I haven't used it since.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

harsh said:


> The HR2x line clearly lacks the horsepower and the character generator to pull it off.
> 
> As Echostar's long (and still) awaited 922 has web browsing capabilities, they're almost certainly thinking about it.


I saw the menu of the 922 during the CES coverage and it showed a web browser icon but I wasn't sure if it had full web capabilities. I agree that if Dish is thinking about a web browser that hopefully DTV is.

I wonder if DTV's new CEO is thinking of what new capabilities to add to DTV's HD DVR?

The only thing I would be worried about is what happens if the web browser crashed or needed to be reinstalled?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> I hope not. I want my DVR to be a DVR. Adding additional functionality to try to make my DVR be a computer isn't what I'm with DirecTV for. Plus, I don't need an additional monthly fee from DirecTV.


I don't want to piss off a family member by hogging the tv to web surf when one of her shows is on. :lol: That is what laptops are for.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I can most certainly see it as being a win for some. Just sayin'.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

God I hope not. That's more coding to the firmware and I'd rather they fixed some stuff and some other things.

I have a desktop and a laptop. I don't need nor do I want my DVR to surf the web.

Not to mention that typing with the remote would be [strike]a bi[/strike]....hard, it would be hard. :grin:

Mike


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

barryb said:


> I can most certainly see it as being a win for some. Just sayin'.


Agree, like some say TVApps is a waste while others like them.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

CraigerCSM said:


> I wonder if DTV's new CEO is thinking of what new capabilities to add to DTV's HD DVR?


How about Pepsi on tap? :lol:

J


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Not to mention that typing with the remote would be [strike]a bi[/strike]....hard, it would be hard. :grin:
> 
> Mike


A keyboard would be a must Mike. I can just see you trying to type in www.... d....b....s......t.....a.....l.....k.c...o.......m on that remote of yours. :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

barryb said:


> A keyboard would be a must Mike. I can just see you trying to type in www.... d....b....s......t.....a.....l.....k.c...o.......m on that remote of yours. :lol:


I've been Pavloved... I clicked your link above (www..) just because I could. :nono2:

The worse of it is I was wondering for a split second why I got a "Server no found" message. :lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

barryb said:


> A keyboard would be a must Mike. I can just see you trying to type in www.... d....b....s......t.....a.....l.....k.c...o.......m on that remote of yours. :lol:


So you'd expect the there to be an add on RF keyboard. :eek2:

....wait....Hmmmmmm 

Mike


----------



## greenelucky (Nov 3, 2007)

Terrible idea.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

the hr's are slower than hell as it is - would never wanna browse on them even if it had it


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> Two words.....Web TV....ick.


Actually, WebTV wasn't so bad except that it was dial-up. If they could put it on a broadband connection, it might not be so bad. I'd go for that on my D* receiver, just to be able to do things like hit IMDB for actor and show details, etc.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

barryb said:


> I could not agree more. Next thing I will want the waffle maker/DVR combo.


Mmmmmmm. Waffles


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

RAD said:


> I can browse the web on my PS3 and Wii and execpt for trying it to see how it worked I haven't used it since.


I did the same thing with my PS3. If I want to be on the web surfing, I either use a laptop or go sit at one of the desktop pc's..


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Justin23 said:


> Two words.....Web TV....ick.


Two other words...

UltimateTV...

oops, that was one word...:eek2:

Edit: I just Googled UltimateTV and the web site is still up! Check out the price quoted for DirecTV service!

http://www.ultimatetv.com/


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Newshawk said:


> Edit: I just Googled UltimateTV and the web site is still up! Check out the price quoted for DirecTV service!
> 
> http://www.ultimatetv.com/


"Starts at $31.99/month".....I wonder if that was for the old Total Choice package?

J


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I have an uncle that still uses webtv.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tcusta00 said:


> I hope not. I want my DVR to be a DVR. Adding additional functionality to try to make my DVR be a computer isn't what I'm with DirecTV for. Plus, I don't need an additional monthly fee from DirecTV.


How do you feel about the off-the-cuff mention of a fee (whether up-front or monthly) for MRV?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> How do you feel about the off-the-cuff mention of a fee (whether up-front or monthly) for MRV?


What is the point of this Harsh? Seriously. You are going out of your way today to do your usual in DirecTV forums, and you are not a subscriber.

Whats really going on with you today, friend? Why not just start a new thread for all the problems you see (and the ones you have yet to see)?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CraigerCSM said:


> I wonder if DTV's new CEO is thinking of what new capabilities to add to DTV's HD DVR?


I'm guessing that the new CEO is thinking about making lots of sweeping changes at DIRECTV, but I doubt that tinkering with product development is going to be a focus.

I'm sure that most would stress the correct and consistent function of what has already been developed over adding features of questionable utility. There's a whole lot to be done to "tidy up" the platform as it is. Creeping featuritis must stop in order to finally establish the HR2x as a piece of CE gear that works as promised for everyone and does so all the time. That some don't have conditioned themselves to avoid various problems isn't good enough.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

barryb said:


> What is the point of this Harsh? Seriously. You are going out of your way today to do your usual in DirecTV forums, and you are not a subscriber.
> 
> Whats really going on with you today, friend? Why not just start a new thread for all the problems you see (and the ones you have yet to see)?


We could send him a gift?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

harsh said:


> How do you feel about the off-the-cuff mention of a fee (whether up-front or monthly) for MRV?


I'm not following the rhetoric. This thread is about whether DirecTV will add a web browser. Can we stay on topic? Thanks.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

harsh said:


> How do you feel about the off-the-cuff mention of a fee (whether up-front or monthly) for MRV?


Which has, what, exactly to with adding a web browser to a DVR? And why do you care? Is someone proposing this for a DISH product?

:backtotop


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

barryb said:


> What is the point of this Harsh? Seriously. You are going out of your way today to do your usual in DirecTV forums, and you are not a subscriber.


tcusta00 exclaimed that he didn't want any superfluous features that would add cost so I wanted to know how he felt about a popular DVR feature that might come with a price. It helps establish what's valuable and what isn't.

I don't see that the topic of video STB supporting web browsing as an exclusive DIRECTV issue. It is also important to consider precedents when assessing the relative value of a particular feature as well as comparing and contrasting the values of other desirable features.

Aside from seizing another opportunity to "out" me, why do you ask?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> tcusta00 exclaimed that he didn't want any superfluous features that would add cost so I wanted to know how he felt about a popular DVR feature that might come with a price. It helps establish what's valuable and what isn't.
> 
> I don't see that the topic of video STB supporting web browsing as an exclusive DIRECTV issue. It is also important to consider precedents when assessing the relative value of a particular feature as well as comparing and contrasting the values of other desirable features.
> 
> Aside from seizing another opportunity to "out" me, why do you ask?


MRV is far from "superfluous." It's a lot more logical than adding a web browser to a STB in a day and age when the web is so easily accessible via laptops, netbooks, & cell phones.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Have you ever tried game lounge? In the time it takes to load one game I can go to the other room and play the game (on my PC) and come back! Same thing with Internet. I originally thought this would be a good idea, but now I just pull out my Treo if I need to look something up while in the living room. I have computers in all the other rooms of the house (except bathrooms) already.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

MicroBeta said:


> Not to mention that typing with the remote would be [strike]a bi[/strike]....hard, it would be hard. :grin:
> 
> Mike


They could use the same search function for TV Shows and Movies onscreen keyboard to enter in web addresses. Using the remote to enter in the titles is easy.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Adding a web browser is just the start. . . then you need to add flash, a media player, etc. before it becomes really useful.

Spend the time on current projects.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

built in webserver for remote access of dvr would be nice, but a user controlled web browser for internet use would be bad IMO.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Not interested, I hope they don't bloat the code with this stuff, because once they go down this road then it will be complaints about Java and Flash support, then comes more bugs, slow downs and maybe even a DTV virus


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> built in webserver for remote access of dvr would be nice, but a user controlled web browser for internet use would be bad IMO.


Now _that_ is an interesting idea. 

Mike


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> Now _that_ is an interesting idea.
> 
> Mike


 its not an original dmac-idea


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> built in webserver for remote access of dvr would be nice, but a user controlled web browser for internet use would be bad IMO.


Remember that the HR2x is Linux-based, so opening up the programs required for a basic web server would be quite possible.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Remember that the HR2x is Linux-based, so opening up the programs required for a basic web server would be quite possible.


I was thinking it was very possible, you'd think someone would write an access program for it


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Remember that the HR2x is Linux-based, so opening up the programs required for a basic web server would be quite possible.


I realize it's possible; it's just not necessary and I'd expect the browser would be slow in loading. Look how long it takes for some of the TV Apps to start.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Maybe someone could design a web browser TV App?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

David MacLeod said:


> built in webserver for remote access of dvr would be nice, but a user controlled web browser for internet use would be bad IMO.


Built in webserver IMHO is REALLY bad idea. You're then opening up that box for access via the internet which then means needing to set up routers to allow access and then need to worry about security controls to limit access.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

RAD said:


> Built in webserver IMHO is REALLY bad idea. You're then opening up that box for access via the internet which then means needing to set up routers to allow access and then need to worry about security controls to limit access.


and they are not open already?
also can access internal to lan if wanted, this is what I was thinking of.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Remember that the HR2x is Linux-based, so opening up the programs required for a basic web server would be quite possible.





David MacLeod said:


> its not an original dmac-idea


It may not be yours but still a very interesting idea. 

Mike


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Add me to that same thinking camp.
> 
> *I have plenty of Internet access already in plenty of locations.*


I couldn't agree more with that! Plus I can't hardly ever get my HR22-100 to change channels right, let alone surf the web with it.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah, using it to surf web would be horrible.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

David MacLeod said:


> built in webserver for remote access of dvr would be nice, but a user controlled web browser for internet use would be bad IMO.





RAD said:


> Built in webserver IMHO is REALLY bad idea. You're then opening up that box for access via the internet which then means needing to set up routers to allow access and then need to worry about security controls to limit access.





David MacLeod said:


> and they are not open already?
> also can access internal to lan if wanted, this is what I was thinking of.


You OP said webserver for remote access of the DVR. Once you open something to the open internet IMHO you're looking for trouble.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> MRV is far from "superfluous." It's a lot more logical than adding a web browser to a STB in a day and age when the web is so easily accessible via laptops, netbooks, & cell phones.


Hence my question.

MRV is available now on a computer (for free) but would tcusta00 or anyone else pay to get it on another receiver?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RAD said:


> Once you open something to the open internet IMHO you're looking for trouble.


Sling's access to DISH Network ViP series DVRs is actually pretty cool and it doesn't seem to have caused a firestorm of DVR hacking incidents.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

RAD said:


> You OP said webserver for remote access of the DVR. Once you open something to the open internet IMHO you're looking for trouble.


if you get vod or tv apps its already open, run wireshark on your dvr ip's and see the crap going in an out.
its already opened to anyone that wants to look. you can't show concern over remote access if you're not already concerned about the fact that its already unsecured.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> Hence my question.
> 
> MRV is available now on a computer (for free) but would tcusta00 or anyone else pay to get it on another receiver?


Find the poll.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

rudeney said:


> Actually, WebTV wasn't so bad except that it was dial-up. If they could put it on a broadband connection, it might not be so bad. I'd go for that on my D* receiver, just to be able to do things like hit IMDB for actor and show details, etc.


Except for when the thing crashed while you were in the middle of recording something, and you ended up missing part of the show.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I hope not. I want my DVR to be a DVR. Adding additional functionality to try to make my DVR be a computer isn't what I'm with DirecTV for. Plus, I don't need an additional monthly fee from DirecTV.


Agree, totally. How would they do that when they couldn't pull off the DLB NR without screwing up countless HRs?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

roadrunner1782 said:


> I couldn't agree more with that! Plus I can't hardly ever get my HR22-100 to change channels right, let alone surf the web with it.


The fact that many HRs still don't work correctly wouldn't stop them. You'd think they'd concentrate on the obvious problems, audio and video dropouts and pixellations and the loud HDDs and not even begin to think about implementing something new before these issues are fixed.

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> Hence my question.
> 
> MRV is available now on a computer (for free) but would tcusta00 or anyone else pay to get it on another receiver?


MRV is NOT the topic of this thread .. please :backtotop


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

David MacLeod said:


> if you get vod or tv apps its already open, run wireshark on your dvr ip's and see the crap going in an out.
> its already opened to anyone that wants to look. you can't show concern over remote access if you're not already concerned about the fact that its already unsecured.


But port 80 isn't open is it? Plus if the router is working the way it should for any outbound connection that gets opened by a HR2X it should only allow traffic back in from the same IP address that the session was opened to. For remote access to a web server in a HR2X you'd have to set up the router to open up port 80 from any IP address on the internet, when you do that you've opened yourself up for all sorts of trouble.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

my wii has a browser in it and I can count on one hand how many times i used it. 

With the addition of the weather TV apps and scoreguide I see no reason to have a browser on my DVR.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Two words: code bloat

(think both memory limitations and available processor cycles)

Web browsing via an HR box is a *terrible* idea.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

David MacLeod said:


> if you get vod or tv apps its already open, run wireshark on your dvr ip's and see the crap going in an out.
> its already opened to anyone that wants to look. you can't show concern over remote access if you're not already concerned about the fact that its already unsecured.


If you run a switched home network wireshark should NOT be seeing traffic between your router and DVR. The only thing you should see is broadcast chatter. In order to accomplish this you should need a managed switch that supports trunking / port mirroring or you could go old school and place an old hub between the two devices that you want to monitor and put your ethernet card in promiscuous mode.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

RAD said:


> But port 80 isn't open is it? Plus if the router is working the way it should for any outbound connection that gets opened by a HR2X it should only allow traffic back in from the same IP address that the session was opened to. For remote access to a web server in a HR2X you'd have to set up the router to open up port 80 from any IP address on the internet, when you do that you've opened yourself up for all sorts of trouble.


"remote" could mean from the other side of the house


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hasan said:


> Two words: code bloat
> 
> (think both memory limitations and available processor cycles)
> 
> Web browsing via an HR box is a *terrible* idea.


Same way I see it.

Inside....DVRs are very similar to PCs....many of the very same kinds of components.

How they are used...on the other hand....can be and typically is significantly (not completely) different.

If somebody wants a Home Theater PC - that's what they should deploy.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> "remote" could mean from the other side of the house


But he said internet, remote from the other side of the house would be intranet.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Find the poll.


Only DIRECTV customers can find the poll...

I can't see a reason to put a web browser in the DVR. I have it in my Wii just a few feet away from the DVR and I've launched it only once.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I browse the web from my laptop which is...on my lap...while I watch tv at the same time. What a concept.


----------



## CincySaint (Jan 16, 2008)

David MacLeod said:


> built in webserver for remote access of dvr would be nice, but a user controlled web browser for internet use would be bad IMO.


Love this idea. I have numerous occasions where I want to see what is on my DVR when I'm not home.

Web browsing is a horrible idea. I've got my iMac connected to my big screen via DVI-HDMI and that's a pretty good way to surf on TV


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Same way I see it.
> 
> Inside....DVRs are very similar to PCs....many of the very same kinds of components.
> 
> ...


DirecTV doesn't make a tuner for Windows Media Center. They stopped production on that USB model. Unless they stopped it to make an internal version? Then I would consider getting a Windows 7 Media Center PC. Or if DirecTV made an internal card for the Playstation 3 and 4 when the Playstation 4comes out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

CincySaint said:


> Love this idea. I have numerous occasions where I want to see what is on my DVR when I'm not home.
> 
> Web browsing is a horrible idea. I've got my iMac connected to my big screen via DVI-HDMI and that's a pretty good way to surf on TV


You can't surf the web and watch TV at the same time that way. I think this way is easier than have to go to a PC and Laptop and wait for them to boot up. This way would be instant on Web.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> I browse the web from my laptop which is...on my lap...while I watch tv at the same time. What a concept.


I have a laptop but I hate that it gets warm and I know that their are laptop tray's that you can get but that make the laptop heavier and bulkier.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CraigerCSM said:


> I have a laptop but I hate that it gets warm and I know that their are laptop tray's that you can get but that make the laptop heavier and bulkier.


My wife plays Mahjong on one of our laptops and watches TV at the same time. I don't understand women. Third wife and I still don't get how they do things. 

Rich


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

rich584 said:


> My wife plays Mahjong on one of our laptops and watches TV at the same time. *I don't understand women. Third wife and I still don't get how they do things*.
> 
> Rich


Then should we expect a fourth wife?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> *I have a laptop but I hate that it gets warm *and I know that their are laptop tray's that you can get but that make the laptop heavier and bulkier.


You could always put a chill pad on your lap.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Then should we expect a fourth wife?


Geez, I hope not. 

Rich


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Geez, I hope not.
> 
> Rich


 To steal from another thread... That would not be goopd.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> You could always put a chill pad on your lap.


That defeats the purpouse of a laptop being thin and lite.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

Am I the only one that has computers connected to two of my TV's? I rarely use them to browse the web that way, more for home movie and slide show watching, but if I had to, I could browse the web. Sure is easier than using my Wii or probably any browser Direct could come up with.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

drpjr said:


> To steal from another thread... That would not be goopd.


Ah, and Buster thought that would just be between him and I. Goopd one! :lol:

Rich


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

cbeckner80 said:


> Am I the only one that has computers connected to two of my TV's? I rarely use them to browse the web that way, more for home movie and slide show watching, but if I had to, I could browse the web. Sure is easier than using my Wii or probably any browser Direct could come up with.


Like I said in an earlier repsonse can you surf the web while watching TV at the same time with your computers hooked up to your TV's?


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Like I said in an earlier repsonse can you surf the web while watching TV at the same time with your computers hooked up to your TV's?


That's why I said I rarely use it for web browsing. I also have a notebook that sits in my lap most of the time while I'm watching TV.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> I browse the web from my laptop which is...*on my lap...while I watch tv at the same time. *What a concept.





cbeckner80 said:


> That's why I said I rarely use it for web browsing. *I also have a notebook that sits in my lap most of the time while I'm watching TV.*


Doing it right now.....:grin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

cbeckner80 said:


> That's why I said I rarely use it for web browsing. I also have a notebook that sits in my lap most of the time while I'm watching TV.


I saw that you said that. I was curious if you could surf the web and watch TV at the same time having your PC hooked up to your TV?


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> I saw that you said that. I was curious if you could surf the web and watch TV at the same time having your PC hooked up to your TV?


Yea, I seem to be on the computer one way or another when watching TV. I multi task.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

cbeckner80 said:


> Yea, I seem to be on the computer one way or another when watching TV. I multi task.:lol:


Can you watch all the DirectTV SD and HD channels while surfing the web on the PC's hooked up to your TV's? Or is just the local channels? I know you can do that using your laptop.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

rich584 said:


> My wife plays Mahjong on one of our laptops and watches TV at the same time. I don't understand women. Third wife and I still don't get how they do things.
> 
> Rich


Most of the time they just want to be around you:hurah:, must be something left in their DNA from the caveman days when without a male around they felt vulnerable. My wife lies down on the couch next to me and falls asleep almost everynight, I have to then be extra quiet with the TV  Then wake her up an hour later, argue with her about why she doesnt just go to bed when she's tired then repeat again the following night.:nono2:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> Most of the time they just want to be around you:hurah:, must be something left in their DNA from the caveman days when without a male around they felt vulnerable. My wife lies down on the couch next to me and falls asleep almost everynight, I have to then be extra quiet with the TV  Then wake her up an hour later, argue with her about why she doesnt just go to bed when she's tired then repeat again the following night.:nono2:


My wife actually watches the shows and when I ask her what just happened, she usually knows. Don't know how she does that while playing games. Now she's got Mahjong on her IPhone and uses that instead of the big 17" laptop. Hard to understand them. 

Rich


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

Holy Smokes I hope not!!! Just be yet another thing they can charge us extra for like the proposed charge for MRV now. Nah, just something else to bog down a less than perfect transmission/recording and distribution service.

I really am having a hard time getting by the fact that now they want to charge us for MRV that just put a sour taste in my mouth torwrds D* and it's ridiculous were paying enough now. If and I do mean IF this is something they really think is going to "benefit" their business in these times then I think they should revise their plans to only charging for the privledge to Catalog/Archive/Horde, whatever you want to call it vis the Esata drive(External Hard drive) for all others just send down the code to deactivate that output. Even then though the whole idea just sucks what's next $2.00 more for receivers in silver, ring of leds cost 5 bucks more cause there cool to look at etc...ya get the idea, were getting nickled and dimed to death by D* I wish they would just go back to outsourcing their receiver makers that way you can buy what you want, with the features you want and spend what you want in order to get those features.


----------

